# CHEAP MATTYCO HotWheels Set from TARGET



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a headsup....FWIW- here is a Very Cheap(around $12) Mattel/HotWheels slot set, that's sold Exclusively thru TARGET ! BTW- my Friend Wayne, is a fellow Flea Market Vendor, and bought out our local Target's inventory of these sets, and is *trying to Re-sell them for the price listed on his tag, GOOD LUCK BUDDY - lol ☺


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Are the cars the same as the formerly $2.98 chassis??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No rolling eyeball?

Did you get one? What bodies are those?
These are HO scale and not 43rd?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes- they are the $2.98 type pan chassis. No- I didn't buy one, and I cannot ID the bodies(I'm NOT a fan of Imports),they kinda look like Tuner cars with Wild Paint Jobs ? And they are 1/64- Not 43rd.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought I saw a set at Target with those cars either last Christmas or the one before. Is one of them called Iridium?

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Should be called junk.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

It seems to be this body style:










As you say, junk.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yep !*

That's IT ! And upon looking at it in detail, I see it's not really an import Tuner Car, just a Fantasy Car !.....Yuck :drunk:



Chop1965 said:


> It seems to be this body style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

if i'm not mistaken, the proper term is "thingie"

--rick


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

A bit of a stretch, but only a bit of a one










That is the real thing.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Chop1965 said:


> A bit of a stretch, but only a bit of a one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!! I like that one!!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

My 2yr old loves to play with this track..If she can't break the cars then there good cars..It was worth the 25.00 I paid at goodwill..


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw that set 2-3 weeks ago in the local Target and it was priced at over $40. I haven't been back since, but I would be really surprised if it was down to $12.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe, my friend Wayne bought them all- because they reduced the price 75% ! They ended up being around $12. IMO- that's about all they're worth anyway... YMMV


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> IMO- that's about all they're worth anyway... YMMV


Oh come on...a small oval with a loop? The demand for such a layout must be staggering - probably the most requested track setup known to man. See, Mattel listened to all the feedback and did away with the figure eight.

I don't know why they bother....

Joe


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

A Fray style HO & a loop would be fun, might need to work on that one.

Boosted


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Oh come on...a small oval with a loop? The demand for such a layout must be staggering - probably the most requested track setup known to man. See, Mattel listened to all the feedback and did away with the figure eight.
> 
> I don't know why they bother....
> 
> Joe


It's still a figure 8....just one end is turned kitty-whampus.:tongue:


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Can you post thel target DPC or the UPC for this set please.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I checked 3 targets this eve for the sets....BUBKUS.
They DID, however, have the Carerra 1/43 Wii mario figure 8 sets. 40 bucks. sheesh!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I couldn't find any tyco sets either. But the Mario set was $29.00 here.


----------

